# Shotguns



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi there, I am fairly new to coyote hunting, but i have read ALOT, all i have for shooting coyotes is my twelve gauge, i dont shoot buckshot becuase of the incredible low recoil slugs i have found that have as much range as buck, less kick, and can hit a softball at 40-50 yards, my main question is what do you change about your tactics for using a shotgun, my area is mostly open fields with shelterbelts that are bout 15-20 yards wide, half a mile long and i cannot seem to find good places to call from, after i consider wind, shooting range, and concealment, i dont have much to choose from, becuase if its goin to circle downwind in a field, its going to be a long way out there, and the problem with sitting along a fence is if he comes on the other side im not going to see him until hes inn my face, if you dont have good advice, keep your mouth shut becuase you know who you are :evil: , i want to here from people who know what thier talking about, ohh and theres actually more foxes than coyotes if that changes anything


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

and a new gun is wayyy out of question, i cant afford that


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont change tactics, I carry both. If they come within scattergun range, I shoot the shotgun, if not, I use the rifle.

One tactic that might work for you, is finding a team-mate to do the calling 100 yards upwind of you. That way, when they go to "get your wind" youll be in prime position to kill them. This can also be accomplished with a e-call and remote.

Id shy from slugs though, once you take all the fur off and get down to the "important" parts, its a mighty small target.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I also would save the slugs for some thing else.

I would also use the snow in the middle of the feild to my advantage.

 Al


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

as far as the team mate goes, that hasnt worked real well for me, becuase i cant find anybody that will actually get out of the vehicle and call, or they dont think of things like downwind, where the coyotes going to come from, or they think they can get one at hundredfifty yards with a 17, later this summer if i have some money saved up i will try to find some snow camo becuase full moon with snow on the ground is my favorite, i think im bout done for this winter but i will try to get a little more prepared by next,


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote buster it sounds like to need to find some better hunting partners. Let me rephrase that...you need to find A hunting partner. Those behaviors you just described aren't really that of hunters I don't think. :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

youre right fallguy, they are more of poachers than anything, one of the pastures my dad leases that i hunt on is perfect, there is abot a 1/4 mile of trees going eastwest, and then at the east end it turns north and goes about 1/4 mile north making an L shaped shelterbelt, then halfway along the northsouth stretch a short grove, about fifty yards long, goes east, this short stretch of trees is not very thick so as soon as a coyote or fox enters it you can see it coming to get ready for the shot, at the east end of this belt, about 15 yards straight noth are two large cedar trees without any branches on the south side of it for about 4 feet, but on the north side is all filled out so i have a good backrest with background to keep hidden, so if the wind comes out of the northwest the coyote will run out of cover right before catching wind of me, plus i will be ready for the shot, i can sit so that i can see the entire short stretch of trees and the north half of the northsouth shelterbelt, there is a little hill a half mile east of these trees to park behind, i never should have let them go, they were two lazy to walk so they drove right up to the south side of these trees so they wouldnt have to walk far, then instead of calling from where i planned, they wanted to call from the way north end facing the pasture after i told them a coyote isnt going to go into the wide open pasture when it can sneak up through the trees, well there very ametuer calling miraculously called one in but i was the smart one who decided to face the trees i seen it haulin @$$ south away from us, so they never even seen it, i looked at tracks and it snuck around and seen us becuase the other two dumbnuts were sittin in the open instead of sitting against cover like me. I was so madd at them, and myself for letting them come along, and for letting them boss me around when its my families land, me taking them hunting, and me who knows the area. last three times there havent produced anything for me, sorry for the longwinded post, but it just made me so mad that my perfect stand is somewhat ruined, maybe next year it will be better, i just had to let it out


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

oh, and i will be more prepared next year, im going to get snow camo for in fields, im going to wrap my gun, test more loads, get some more calls and practice them, and get in better shape


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Take a good look at those snow covered fields. What do you see out there? Is it one big white field?
You can go buy a white bed sheet, trade it with your wife/mom for a used one and cut a hole in it. Shame to go cutting up a brand new one. Drape it over you like it was hollowween and you were going to be casper the ghost. What more camo do you need other than watch your head and face. You can even keep the gun under it till you are ready to shoot.
Not a thing wrong with doing it alone if real hunters can't be found.

 Al


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

wont that bring in water though


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

would a decoy be a good thing to try, what are some lightweight effective,cheap options


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Worry about learning calling and consealment first.

I didn't say to leave the sheet on your bed either.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with Alley.

If you think theres some "magical" tool, than youll be sadly dissapointed. Worry about the basics and stick with it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im definantly not expecting a magical tool, after all, this is coyote hunting, i was just trying to think of stuff to keep there eyes off me, and no i dont wet myself


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i got my first coyote, i wrote a book under tips that work, well, i have a much better outlook on them now, i got one without a decoy and he was only 25 paces away when he was at his closest and i was sitting upright with mossyoak in a snow covered cornfield so definatly not good camo for the situation but i guess what i learned is that its not nesecarily matching your surroundings, its more of just not moving, as long as theres a coyote in the area and you stay still you should be fine, im not going to get a decoy thats just more stuff to get in the way and im not going to get new camo i have better things to spend my money on im just going to keep practicing, like i said my view is completely different i didnt think it to be possible to get one that close in an open field but i proved myself wrong


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Most the coyotes I shoot are from in the middle of a "open field".


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yes indeed, granted this is only one coyote but i learned alot from that hunt, no matter how expensive the camo is it doesnt do anything if you move becuase my camo didnt blend in at all but i was so still that he didnt notice me so now i see the advantage of hunting an "open" field becuase you can see them coming from far enough aways that you can move your body to face his approach long before he is close enough to see any movement where in wooded areas he will be in your face before you see him coming, he will see you move to get ready for the shot and doesnt have far to go to get away. I think that its safe to say though that with a shotgun, best on a day without wind becuase otherwise they can smell you before getting in range, this one couldnt  , wow i sound like i just got done talking to myself, and when i said i was done for the year, well... not anymore, im headed back as soon as i get a ki yi and a new rabbit distress becuase the little rubber band on the reed is about to break becuase its torn becuase i was playing with it to see what noises i could make with it


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Take that little :lol: rubber band :lol: to a hardware store and ask to see their O rings collection. That is all they are is O rings.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Go to your local stock supply store and get some "nut bands". Little green o-rings they use for castrating.


----------

